# PC Bulky



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

In looking to buy a bulky machine I see a PC Bulky advertised. Is it the same as a KH 710? The seller says the machine doesn't have any other identifying model number.

The advertisement says:
Complete brand new (never used) Knitking Knitting Machine Model PC Bulky circa 1989. All parts and steel legs, including Colour Changer Model RCC, instruction manuals, several techniques books and ribbing attachment with instruction manual. Intarsia Pattern book and Brother Chunky Knits book also included.

Is this a machine worth buying? Thanx for any help on this,
.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I don't think this can be answered without a picture of the machine. If the name would be anything to go by, then the answer would be "no" as the KH710 is a standard gauge machine. And I don't think they ever made a color changer for the KH710.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

If it has no punchcards, I suspect it is the Brother KH230 9mm chunky machine.

Patterning is done by hand manipulation. It has built in intarsia


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

The Knitking PC (Punch Card) Bulky was the same as the Brother KH260 - a good bulky choice


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

MKEtc.com said:


> The Knitking PC (Punch Card) Bulky was the same as the Brother KH260 - a good bulky choice


Lol! Always wondered what the PC stood for! Here in UK we didn't have the Knitking badging

Definitely go for a 260 with ribber


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

the punch card knitking/brother is a very nice machine how much are they requesting for the equipment?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Lol! Always wondered what the PC stood for! Here in UK we didn't have the Knitking badging
> 
> Definitely go for a 260 with ribber


Knitking was a business based in California. They wanted their name on the knitting machines they sold. i had a Knitking 230, but after a couple years I noticed that the Knitking label was loose. I pulled it off, and the Brother label was underneath.

We have Studio and Singer knitting machines in the U. S. for the same reason.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

If this is indeed the Brother KH260 with ribber and color changer go for it!


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I bought my PC Bulky new in 1990. It is a Brother 260 with different label. Love it and use it all the time. I have made hundreds of items on it Good maintenance and new sponge bars is all that has ever been done to it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Don'ts know the price but I just checked Daiseyknits.com and the bulky punchcard machines are selling for the $700 too $800 range without the ribber. The Knitkings are the same as the Brothers. It would be a great machine and wow if it was never used. Grab it.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Ok I have another question:
If you had a choice between the item at the bottom of this inquiry and seeing the responses:

Would you buy the machine in the original quote for $1,000 or the following for $450? I can afford either but want the best machine. Are other accessories available for the KH230?

KH230: Great, strong bulky knitting machine. First bulky machine made by Brother company in Japan. 
It is in perfect condition ! All original parts and instruction book. 
Garments knitted on this machine looks like knitted on 2 needles. 
Machine was used only a few times. It is good for a beginner as well as for advanced knitters.



Rowesmary said:


> In looking to buy a bulky machine I see a PC Bulky advertised.
> 
> The advertisement says:
> Complete brand new (never used) Knitking Knitting Machine Model PC Bulky circa 1989. All parts and steel legs, including Colour Changer Model RCC, instruction manuals, several techniques books and ribbing attachment with instruction manual. Intarsia Pattern book and Brother Chunky Knits book also included.
> ...


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Rowesmary said:


> Ok I have another question:
> If you had a choice between the item at the bottom of this inquiry and seeing the responses:
> 
> Would you buy the machine in the original quote for $1,000 or the following for $450? I can afford either but want the best machine. Are other accessories available for the KH230?
> ...


The 230 has no patterning abilities
The 260 takes 24 St punchcards for patterning

So depends whether you want to hand manipulate or use punchcards


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> Knitking was a business based in California. They wanted their name on the knitting machines they sold. i had a Knitking 230, but after a couple years I noticed that the Knitking label was loose. I pulled it off, and the Brother label was underneath.
> 
> We have Studio and Singer knitting machines in the U. S. for the same reason.


WoW! I often wondered about that! ...I thought they were so much the same they couldn't have been made by different factories. Usually the accent colors were different between the ones I saw.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

If you want the best, get the $1000 deal. YOU can't compare what you can do with a punchcard machine and one that doesn't have the ability to use punch cards. The price if you compare on Daiseyknits for the same items is a really good price. and you will hate yourself if you don't buy a punchcard machine.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I had a KnitKing PC Bulky for years and LOVED it- sold it (STUPIDLY-really DUMB moment for me) ended up buying the Brother 260 to replace it- I missed it so much! I would vote for getting the PC Bulky also- can do much more with it ESPECIALLY if it was unused! May only need a new sponge bar!?!?


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Thanx to all of you for your advice and encouragement in buying a KM. I am going for the $1,000 KH260. Hoping it's still available!


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Go for the PC Bulky! I also had one and loved it but I sold it as I also had the Brother 260 and they are one in the same, didn't need two of them lol.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

There were differences in the Knitking machines and the Brother machines, even though they were made in the same factory (Brother). The differences were in the carriages, most of the KnitKing machines had extra features in their carriages.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I vote for the PC Bulky. Same as my 260, LOVE IT!


----------

